# Proud of Neko



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I decided to take her into Petco today...when I pulled into the parking lot it was full, but decided to go for it anyway. It turns out they were having a low-cost vaccine clinic, so there were lots of dogs and people. Aside from tugging pretty hard at times, Neko did amazingly well - not shy, didn't bark, jump up, or nip anyone!  I let her pick out a bag of treats as reward for being a good puppy. Now she will probably be a complete terror at puppy class tomorrow...but today was good!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great day. Good for you for planning a day out and making it thru one more exciting than planned!

And where are the pictures/video of the BIG DAY OUT!?????


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha that's awesome! Glad to hear he was so good!


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's my goofy girl - the first pic is kind of old, about 5 weeks ago:



And she's looking more "grown up" every day now:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Savor it! They grow up so fast!


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I know, just like the human kids! forgot to mention a funny from yesterday - Neko led me right to where they keep the knuckle bones at Petco - I had never noticed them before, right at nose height (kind of like the candy displays at checkout, ya think?  )


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Neko is a very pretty girl!


----------

